# Intel still  rules the indian market !!!



## sharma_deepak83 (Dec 29, 2004)

It all started with my quest for my new computer. I wanted somethin faster than my PIII ( dont mind, I am not selling PIII and I still love it). I short listed every processor in the range of 2.4 - 3.0 Ghz ( I had my financial constraints ). So with a budget of 10k, I knew if I wont be able to buy Intel p4. But I never wanted to buy the same and AMD was always on my mind. So I short listed Athlon 3000+ Xp barton + ASUS A7N8X with some help from diffreent magzines. 

So with a proud face I searched for deales all over my city to find my componenets. But in vain every body lingered me or told me to buy P4 as its a good option and AMD is all busted with thermal problems etc etc etc  ( all trying to hint me that they dont have AMD ).  So I went to the Rashi Pheripheral guy who think they are the best. (  ). No no I am not laughing at there rating, I am laughing at what they told me. They told me that it will take them 1 week to arrange the same as the same is to be ported from Malyasia and "SIr, I will recommend Intels Celeron 2.2 Ghz. Its faster than that and cheaper than AMD." 

All said and done, at last I found a dealer who arranged the processor and my required motherboard in 2 days but did the same for some extra money. I got the same in a week but would it had been Intels machine , I would had got the same in a day.   See friends Intel still rules cos of there support thats why AMD still being so cheap and fast is not 
able to cope with it. Come on AMD wake up, you are loosing grounds in INDIA.


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 29, 2004)

well I dont know from where you are but in mumbai there are countless stores where you can walk in, get any AMD processor ranging from Barton 2400+ to top notch FX-55 and most processors on 1 day request at max.
I told my dealer I want A8N SLI and next day at 3PM it was delivered at my door.
Never ever call rashi directly. they dont deal with end customers directly. Most people there dont even know whats what. They are basically importers and distributers.


----------



## sharma_deepak (Dec 30, 2004)

*Yeh u can get the service in Metros !!!!*

I am from Ludhiana. Pretty popular place ( Manchester of India ). But buying an AMD processor was not at all a good experience. Metros have showrooms of companies like HP, Intel and what not. Everyone was ready for assembling intel within 2 hours and had box packed Intel Processors lie in there showrooms. I dont dont diagree with you but buying a non standarad tcomponent in non metros citys is not instant with the exception of Banglore........


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 30, 2004)

To Begin With Ludhiana -> Manchester  -> No Comments!!!

And Secondly:

*AMD ROCKS!!!*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/AMDMe_Cadence.jpg

Well Well, to tell u something about myself, I have been to Lamington Road....read Comp. Hardware Capital of India atleast 200 times!!! (Seriously!!!)

And there is no dearth in the availibilty of AMDs here, infact iv even been to the Main AMD Distrs. office located on the second floor of some building there(to find out availibility of an 1800+ 3 years ago).......

*Now for some MYTH BUSTING (& JACK  A S S  KICKING):*

AMDs got the reputation of frying pans, not because of the processors itself but because, when they first arrived in the Indian market, they were'nt Box Packed n hence their faithful companions....AMD certified Heat Sinks din't come with them. So most of the DUMB assemblers would install Heat Sink Fan Combos Designed to cool P3s.......hey now Thats equivalent to Running a Ferrari with a Maruti 800 Radiator  Injustice!!!

So, it does'nt take Einstien to figure out that, they would give rise to thermal problems!!!

Other reason, why AMDs used to give probles earlier, was cos they used to be installed in 250W cabinets, whereas the minimum requirement for the SMPS was 300W

If you have realized one more thing, Intel spends billions of dollars on advertisments in various media, TV, Newspaper, etc. So if you know the very Basics of Economics it does'nt take an Amartya Sen to figure out that when u buy an Intel processor u are basically paying a lot more for those shitty ads (Without which I doubt Intel would survive!!!)

And remember one more thing, most of the people who buy Intel, rnt aware of AMD n its benefits, as they r not smart enough to gauge them, they r blind fools who just follow the HERD (Meinhehehennnn), without using even a fraction of their own brains  

If you have some logic, it does not take Newton to figure this one:

*AMD @ lower clock speeds BEATS intel @ Higher Clock Speeds =>

AMD @ lower co$t BEATS intel @ Higher Co$t....................................*

Then why the friggin hell, would u wanna buy Intel, Unless ur a Zombie  

And a processor is not something which, you can ever get repaired, if it does not work u either throw it or replace it!!!

So u never need a service center or the sorts for it. You just need a reliable retailer/distributor.

One More Smart One:

More Intelligent Computer Savvy people buy AMD compared to Intel!!!  

More Dumb Computer     people buy Intel  

Some More Facts:

 Intel always said the best processor around was the one with the higher clock speed & AMD said clock speed is not the only criterion for judging a processor, and I'm a computer Engineer myself, i know for sure AMD is right.......and now few months back Intel realized that, n started naming their processors diffrently, eg. Celeron D, P4 520, etc. etc. Even these changed names suck compared to names like AthonXP 3000+ or FX-55  BTW Enen the Itanium2 is available in 2 main flavours, 1.3GHz & 1.6GHz, then if u use Intel's orignal philosophy here, Intaniums S U C K :roll: 

 Intel said, the desktop computer market is *NOT READY* for 64bit computing        

Big Mistake, Just check out the phenomenal success n Cult following AMD Athlon64 & Athlon64 FX have  

poor ol intel is still stuck with its stupid 32bit P4

Even the Itanium was so bad, they had to immediately improve it to the Itanium 2, & here to the Opteron KICKS    A S S

*Follow your self dude, dont listen to the market, if ur smart enough, u shud know what to choose for urself, not depend on stupid retailers(who are just intrested in makin money), or myths which can be easily proved wrong..........

"We are in the 21st century n the customer is the king, not the Market!!! So u shud move the market with u, not let the market move u!!!" *


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 30, 2004)

I think rohan has said it all....However the myths apart Intel CPU's are to date selling more than AMD's tho the gap has lessened. The old issues of AMD CPU's and heating related issues are still very much in the air tho it is not true as of today. So still Pentiums are doing better sales even as of today.


----------



## babumuchhala (Dec 30, 2004)

*AMD is the best. But not for the AAM ADMI*

Anyone who has a slighest inclination towards technology will tell you that AMD's the best and Intel *sucks* money from your pockets.
But you go and tell the AAM ADMI that and he wont agree. This is what ads do and i bet delears do get more margins from intel than AMD so they also promote intel processors aggressively.
Thats why intel dominates the market.


----------



## sharma_deepak83 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Hands down....  AMD rocks !!!*

No doubts dudes, AMD rocks and is far better processor than Intel but my discussion was about AMD doesnt have a good dealer base in INDIA and what it has is predominant in the SOUTH and the metros. They have showrooms just in metros and nowwhere else. I have been successful in convincing my friends that AMD is the best but no one cares to take the headache of finding the same in there city.


----------



## wise (Dec 30, 2004)

*INTEL and I.A.S., both are relics from the past and they still rule because the majority of the people is still technologically and intellectually challenged.*


----------



## wise (Dec 30, 2004)

_Sharma_deepak,

It is not that AMD processors are not avilable in smaller places, but because of people's ignorance about their existance and capabilities, that the people make sweeping statements like "AMD is not available" or "Nobody sells AMD".
Have you heard that there is a place named Palej in Bharuch(what?) distt of Gujarat? Well, all I can say is that it is not a metro.In fact it is a small town. The two shops selling computers here are selling both Intel and AMD.
So the theory that AMD are not sold in smaller places simply goes in smoke._


----------



## wise (Dec 30, 2004)

And yes, don't underestimate the ignorance of the dealers. 99% of those buggers are just that. 'Buggers'. They bug you to no end when you start asking them about specific components. Well, it is simply not their cup of tea. You see blank faces when you ask for ' Nvidia Nforce-3 chipset based mother board with gigabit lan and supporting PC-3200 RAM'. My favourite gag is to ask a dealer what is the CAS value of a certain RAM which he happens to be peddling at that time. I have gotten 100% casualties on that one in my limited exposure. Try for yourself (ofcourse not on Lamington Road).

AMD is a 'wise' and cost effective 'bang for the buck' choice, as the things stand now.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2005)

*AMD rocks*

AMD rocks. I love it. its too cool, its almost ice cream

One question, how much would it take to set up a basic AMD 64 system (2800+) and which motherboard should I go in for? I'm more specific about the motherboard..

Milind


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 3, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> Intel said, the desktop computer market is *NOT READY* for 64bit computing
> 
> Big Mistake, Just check out the phenomenal success n Cult following AMD Athlon64 & Athlon64 FX have
> 
> poor ol intel is still stuck with its stupid 32bit P4


Well mate ofcourse the 64 bit market is not ready. Even now the availability of the 64 bit OS, Antivirus, and the works are not available everywhere. So what if AMD performs very well in the 32 bit arena. Wait till Intel gets its socks up and gets a 64 bit version of its P4. Ever heard of the phrase "TAKE SOMEONE OF YOUR OWN SIZE" Well AMD hasn't matched Intel's 64 bit version, wait for that and then see what's the scene.


----------



## funkymonkey (Jan 3, 2005)

well the thing is even in 32 bit apps A64 rips P4 apart in almost every game out there.
The fact is A64 is out now. Its better buy as of now. Athlon Xp was better buy than P4 due to pricing and it had edge in many apps over p4. Now A64 is better performer too.
I have Athlon 64 3200+( s939), before that I had P4 2.6C oced to 3.25ghz. And even at stock speeds 3200+ is better performer. With oc it outperforms even 3.8ghz P4.


----------



## pimpom (Jan 4, 2005)

I've stated in other threads that AMD rules now, though that could change if Intel somehow manages to come up with a technological innovation that will break AMD's current lead. If and when that time comes, I hope I won't be too blindly brand-loyal to AMD to see the facts.

I can proudly say that I've contributed to the growing popularity of AMD systems in my state, though I'm not a dealer of anything. A couple of months ago, a tenant of mine who runs a computer shop said with a straight face that AMD processors are useless for anything except gaming. I felt like kicking him out on his a**.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 4, 2005)

geek_rohit:


> Wait till Intel gets its socks up and gets a 64 bit version of its P4. Ever heard of the phrase "TAKE SOMEONE OF YOUR OWN SIZE" Well AMD hasn't matched Intel's 64 bit version, wait for that and then see what's the scene.



Dudeh, Have u heard of, Itanium & Itanium2 by Intel; and AMD Opteron....!!!

All 3 of them 64 bit processors! And Opteron beats an Itanium2 in each n everything.......And as far as a 64 bit P4...dudeh thats never gonna happen  

BTW the reason Intel released Intanium2 so close on the heels of an Itanium was cos cos it S U C K E D!!!

N Dude, about software being available....Im a Computer Engineer, n developing s/w is an expensive n long process......n remember this....to develop software that runs well on a particular h/w u need the hardware first, n u need a sizeable no. of ppl using it for the software to be viable, n oh yeah 64bit s/w is being developed rapdly.....dont worry..............


----------

